# Hymer tap microswitches - again !



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

A few months ago, I spent an interesting evening hunting a strange buzzing sound, which was eventually tracked down to the immersable pump. (All this done after we had turned in ie pulling up cushions/lids various dressed in not much at all !!)
A quick flip of the kitchen tap on/off cured it then but it has gradually got worse, resulting in a flat leisure battery at one time. At first I thought that it was the micro switch as mentioned in other posts and set out this morning to remove same for identification. However I found that depressing the little spring loaded switch button worked ok but when I replaced the tap top and moved it to the 'off' position, the buzzing started again.
It turns out that the square socket had slowly become worn so that the tension of the micro switch button was sufficient to lever the tap up and make the cicuit. I decided that if I could build the socket or the square pin up enough I might cure it. After casting about for something thin enough - electrical tape was too thick- I tried plumbers silicon tape wrapped around the square post. This has cured it, fingers crossed, for how long I don't know but it has put off the expense of a new tap. Hope this might help anyone else that hears a strange buzzing noise !

Miike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I had a similar problem - see
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-58479-.html

in the end I changed the whole tap unit for a 'new' one


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Now I have shut the van up again and got back in the warm, I have been thinking about the way the tap attaches. There is what looks like a tiny Allen key grub screw in the side of the lever socket, so presumably if the tap is tilted to the full on position it will be accessable. For the time being I have cured the drain on the battery and reluctant to disturb things ! When it warms up a bit I will have another fiddle and post any solutions I might find 

Mike


----------

